

Monster Plane built by Russians - digamber_kamat
http://ritemail-amazing.blogspot.com/2010/03/russians-used-to-build-iron-pterosaurs.html

======
nfnaaron
<http://www.google.com/search?q=project+903>

The youtube link in the above search shows the thing "in flight."

------
bryanh
Very cool, but definitely blog spam.

